# Who can recognize this materpiece?



## torecdude (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi everyone ,im a new member here.
I've discovered my love for piano ,orchestra and classical music.
Who can tell me the name of this symphony which i can't stop hearing.
Music starts at 0:20 of the video:





I'm looking for more piano music like this one. If you know more music like this one please share 

Thank you very much and sorry if im not being accurate with the music term. I'm new in this world.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Stock background music? It isn't Classical. More like film music.

Added: you could try Michael Nyman's The Piano Concerto, which is based on film music.


----------



## Doulton (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't recognize the music but you might enjoy listening to Philip Glass, Michael Nyman, as mentioned by Green Mamba. You might also give a try to Steve Reich, John Adams (listed to The Chairman Dances), Terry Riley, and there are several others who write in a similar vein.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The language spoken in this clip sounds like Italian, but somehow different from classical Italian. Perhaps the speaker has a regional dialect or accent?


----------



## torecdude (Dec 25, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> The language spoken in this clip sounds like Italian, but somehow different from classical Italian. Perhaps the speaker has a regional dialect or accent?


Its a brazilian football player named Ricardo Kaka. If im not mistaken he speaks portuguese in the video. Regardless, he's not related to the piano music in the backround.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

torecdude said:


> Its a brazilian football player named Ricardo Kaka. If im not mistaken he speaks portuguese in the video. Regardless, he's not related to the piano music in the backround.


He speaks Italian in the video.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

So maybe this is from Ablinger's Voices and Piano.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Chronochromie said:


> He speaks Italian in the video.


Aha. He's speaking Italian with a Portuguese accent. That's exactly what it sounds like. Thanks.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

torecdude said:


> Its a brazilian football player named Ricardo Kaka. If im not mistaken he speaks portuguese in the video. Regardless, he's not related to the piano music in the backround.


Ahem...his name is Ricardo Izecson dos Santos Leite, and his nickname "Kaká" is said to originate from his younger brother's rendition of his given name "Ricardo" as a young child.


----------

